# 2012 lt2000 247.288842 bagger



## Jose A Gonzalez (May 13, 2020)

Hey guys, new member here, had this tractor for about 7 years, doing a full deck rebuild, new drive and trans belts, and trying to add a bagger to this thing, got an aftermarket bagger that came with 2 lower chutes and neither fit my deck, called Sears parts direct and they dont have any info, called my uncle that owns a rental/repair shop for small engine and lawn garden equipment and he is calling his craftsman rep to help, anyone know a part number or have a link to a lower chute that fits the deck? I did a search to make sure this hasn't been asked, and couldn't find anything so if this has been brought up please send me the link so I can look at it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This bagger is supposed to fit your deck, maybe the parts breakdown will give you an idea of what may fit to convert your bagger to your tractor
https://www.partstree.com/models/24...s-bag-assembly-2012-sears/general-assembly-0/


----------



## Jose A Gonzalez (May 13, 2020)

pogobill said:


> This bagger is supposed to fit your deck, maybe the parts breakdown will give you an idea of what may fit to convert your bagger to your tractor
> https://www.partstree.com/models/24...s-bag-assembly-2012-sears/general-assembly-0/



Thank you sir, there is almost zero info on the web about this model lt2000, i seen alot about 2010 and older so any help is appreciated


----------

